

My answer to SOPA, preserve the Internet but appease the entertainment industry - skadamat

I'm currently building a website which will crawl the web for public, illegal downloads of a particular book, film, or song and will display the download links + the takedown button for them so they can be requested to be removed.&#60;p&#62;Before anyone suggests that people will just use the site to search for pirated content / download it, I plan on charging a small fee and finding some way of authenticating that the person actually owns the copyright / affiliated with a company that owns it. Or I'm thinking of just showing a teaser of how many links I found online / maybe even potential websites I found them on, but not put direct links to them or something.&#60;p&#62;Would love to hear feedback!
======
ayers
The ability to authenticate that someone wanting to action a takedown actually
owns the copyright would be paramount to a service like this working. It would
be mayhem otherwise.

Once a user is signed up and authenticated would you restrict their search to
only titles that they own the copyright to?

------
dangrossman
What good would a 'takedown button' do when the purpose of this bill was to
create enforcement mechanisms against sites outside US jurisdiction. Your
'requests to be removed' would be ignored.

